# Dieb telefoniert für 300.000 Euro



## Teleton (19 September 2012)

http://www.ovb-online.de/nachrichte...ut-handy-telefoniert-300000-euro-2510840.html

Da fragt man sich doch sofort welcher Drecks-Provider da keine Notbremse zieht und den Kunden derart ins Messer laufen läßt.


----------



## Reducal (20 September 2012)

Neben den Telefonaten rund um die Welt (was sicher nicht die Welt kostet) dürfte das Hauptproblem ein ungeeigneter Tarif gewesen sein:


			
				ovb-online schrieb:
			
		

> Surfen und massenhaftes Herunterladen aus dem Internet zu hohen Tarifen.


Mir kommen immer wieder Fälle unter, da verwenden Handynutzer jahrelang ein und denselben Tarif zum telefonieren und SMSen mit ihrem alten Barren. Dann muss aber endlich so ein Smartphone her - SIM-Card rein und schon geht das Ding auch online - welch Wunder! Die wundersame Erfüllung des Albtraums kommt dann mit der Monatsrechnung und die blöde Frage nach dem, wer hat mein Handy gehackt?


Teleton schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich doch sofort welcher Drecks-Provider da keine Notbremse zieht und den Kunden derart ins Messer laufen läßt.


Etwas anders als bei der Mobilfunktelefonie scheint mir die Volumenabrechnung des Datenverkehrs im Mobilfunkbereich zu erfolgen. Ich glaube, da sind die technischen Möglichkeiten der Nutzung moderner als die Buchungsläufe.


----------



## Teleton (20 September 2012)

Schon seit Beginn der Mobilfunkzeit laufen bei den Providern 24/7 Überwachungsprogramme die bei plötzlich steigenden Nutzungen Alarm schlagen. Früher wurde da schon recht früh eingegriffen, z.B. wenn hohe Roaminggebühren anfielen. Da mußten die Provider auch noch erhebliche Teile der Beute an den anderen Provider abführen. Wer da in China mehr als 150 Euro vertelefoniert hat wurde abgeklemmt.

Heute stehen den Nutzungen keine entsprechenden Kosten mehr gegenüber. 500 MB Datenvolumen werden in aktuellen Tarifen (anscheinend immer noch mit Gewinn) für 5 Euro monatlich verkauft, gleichzeitig haben viele Verbraucher noch antike Tarife in denen das einzelne MB bis zu 29,- Euro kostet. Selbst wenn der Mobilfunker merkt, dass sein Kunde grade 10.000de Euros verballert schreitet er nicht ein, da ihn die Leistung nur Pfennigbeträge kostet. Schäbig! Zum Glück fängt die Rechtsprechung an umzudenken.
http://juris.bundesgerichtshof.de/c...nt.py?Gericht=bgh&Art=en&nr=61217&pos=0&anz=1

Die sog. Schockrechnung dürfte inzwischen die häufigste Streitigkeit zwischen Mobilfunkern und Nutzern sein.



> Etwas anders als bei der Mobilfunktelefonie scheint mir die Volumenabrechnung des Datenverkehrs im Mobilfunkbereich zu erfolgen. Ich glaube, da sind die technischen Möglichkeiten der Nutzung moderner als die Buchungsläufe.


Glaube ich nicht. Fürs europäische Ausland ist ja längst realisiert, dass nach 50,- + MwSt abgebrochen wird, warum soll das technisch nicht auch im Inland funzen?


----------

